# Sexing Pics



## DETHCHEEZ (May 20, 2015)

Hey

Took these pics for a buddy to show them the difference between male &amp; female mantids

&amp;

Figured I'd post them just in case it would help some one else out

The pics are of my P. Griffinii / Griffin Mantis pair

(Just waiting for my male to mature)

Female





Male




My big girl




PEACE...


----------



## Jay (May 20, 2015)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing!

Sending you a lot of hope that your boy does a fine job with his final molt!


----------



## dmina (May 20, 2015)

She sure is a beauty... thanks for the visual aid... they always help...wishing luck to your male!


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (May 20, 2015)

Jay said:


> Great pics. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Sending you a lot of hope that your boy does a fine job with his final molt!





dmina said:


> She sure is a beauty... thanks for the visual aid... they always help...wishing luck to your male!


*Thanx For Good Wishes...*

He's 1 molt away &amp; is lagging

It's like hurry up &amp; molt already

LOL


----------



## baskmantids (May 20, 2015)

Is there any way you can do this with the Carolina mantids?


----------



## dmina (May 21, 2015)

baskmantids said:


> Is there any way you can do this with the Carolina mantids?


Yeah... or can I put in a request for a P.whalii one please?


----------



## mantisman 230 (May 21, 2015)

Carolinas are very easy to sex, will be Identical to this in segment count, but my oldest female griffin is a subadult, need males xD.


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (May 22, 2015)

baskmantids said:


> Is there any way you can do this with the Carolina mantids?





dmina said:


> Yeah... or can I put in a request for a P.whalii one please?


Hopefully some one will jump in &amp; correct me if I'm wrong

'Cause I don't want to say females will always have 6 segments

I believe that may very with different Sp.

But One Way Or The Other a Male Will Have More Segments Than a Female


----------

